# Bragging a little... but it's NatGeo



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

One of National Geographic's newest books is _Visions of Earth_, a coffee table book with over 500 pages of stunning images.

http://www.amazon.com/Visions-Earth-Majesty-National-Geographic/dp/1426208839/ref=cm_pdp_rev_itm_img_1

I'm proud to say that the photo on p. 26 is one of my underwater photographs, taken a few years ago before I retired from scuba diving.

If you hover your cursor over the cover and click on "First Pages," let a few images load and scroll down a little. My little male jawfish incubating the eggs laid by his mate is the first photo after "Portfolio One - Beginnings."


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

By the way, this is a photo of the jawfish about one day after the eggs were laid. The eggs are still clear, since the embryos haven't developed very much at that point.










And this is the shot that NatGeo published. It was four days later, probably only a few hours before the eggs hatched.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, the mouthbrooder shots, especially the one shortly before hatching, are awesome!  Go ahead and brag, I don't blame you.  If NatGeo used one of my shots, I'd be putting it on a billboard!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the nice words!

NatGeo is going to use the photo again in a book about a father's love due to be published sometime in the spring.

http://www.amazon.com/Love-You-Dad-Book-Thanks/dp/1426209231/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1329098275&sr=1-1


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Those are impressive shots and incredible color.  It's a little odd seeing a fish with a mouthful of eggs.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> It's a little odd seeing a fish with a mouthful of eggs.


I guess the females are too laz... wait, I'd better not go there.


----------



## angiemccullagh (Feb 21, 2012)

How cool! Congrats a hundred times.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Angie!


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Steven. The photo ran in the NatGeo magazine four years ago as a reader submission, but it was just as big a thrill for me to see it in the book.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

As a former diver and (still) amateur photographer, I think those photos are way cool.  Any technical information?  Camera, settings, film/digital, location, depth, etc?

Congrats!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Tan. I took the photo in May 2007 on Little Cayman Island. The dive site was "Mixing Bowl" (depth was 40-45 feet). I used a Nikon D200 DSLR camera with a Nikon 105mm f/2.9 micro lens. The camera and lens were in an Aquatica underwater housing. My Nikon SB-800 flash was in a Subal housing and was connected to the camera with a watertight cable.

Shooting Data
ISO 100
Mode: Manual
Shutter speed: 1/125
Aperture: f/29
The flash was set to fire in TTL, but I manually adjusted the output about -1/3 stop


----------



## Tim Gibson Author (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome! Is it hard to keep those colours vibrant with underwater photography? My scuba photos are always so drab, and well, blue

Tim


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tim Gibson said:


> Awesome! Is it hard to keep those colours vibrant with underwater photography? My scuba photos are always so drab, and well, blue


Hi, Tim. The key to getting bright, saturated colors underwater is the strobe. The light "paints" in the color that has been lost by light traveling through water. But even with a strobe, background objects more than a few feet away will be bluish. I shot mainly macro, where the subject was usually less than three feet away, often only a few inches, so the strobe was effective.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Forgive me for one more bit of bragging, but NatGeo published another book this week with my jawfish photo.

http://www.amazon.com/Love-You-Dad-Book-Thanks/dp/1426209231/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1336268579&sr=1-1

It's titled *Love You, Dad*, and it would make a great Father's Day gift.


----------

